# The best pair of speakers...



## Alu

...you ever heard. I don't mean heard OF, I mean really listened to. Of course you can also mention your highend "Dreamspeakers". This might be a good idea...as I'm personally very bored atm, and await the arrival of my DAC 2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The best ones I've ever heard : Avantgarde 3way horn speakers on a nice tubeamp (can't recall the brand), and a nice rega source. I was deeply impressed by the HUGE gap they created, from my 750 (which I still don't consider as bad) to those monsters. They only need 20w to be driven perfectly and they almost moved me to tears when hearing the incredible details, yet the also very incredible warmth they threw at me.

 Not all too cheap anyways.


----------



## amisdad

I dream of the modest Meadowlark Nighthawks daily. Maybe some day my wife will let them live with me.


----------



## Old Pa

I'm still pretty happy with my B&W Nautilus 800s powered at 625WRMS each side by the Bryston B14. At this level, however, the room and the speaker positioning are going to be major factors.


----------



## Alu

Wow, the nautilus are also one of my goals for later on. Even though I never heard em, I wish I could get an impression of them once.

 I'm a B&W fanboy anyways.


----------



## Old Pa

I had wanted B&W 801 Matrixes when they first came out. I went to the 800s from Fried Model Cs with Fried transmission tunnel Model O subwoofers. B&W has always epitomized for me what a loudspeaker should sound like. The 20A Bryston B14 controls the 800s' low frequency drivers very tightly. Of course, two 10" drivers are easier to control than the Nautilus 801's single 15" unit for the same driver area. Now, I'd just like about twice as big a room in all dimensions to listen to them in . . .


----------



## Alu

A nice room is most definately needed. I'm dreaming of a highend mark levinson source and amp to drive the nautilus. That'd be very nice to listen to, since I once was able to listen to the 705 and the 805 on a very good ml amp.

 My friend listened to the 801, also ml, and was marked from that day onward.


----------



## Old Pa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Alu* 
_My friend listened to the 801, also ml, and was marked from that day onward. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

And it raises "sorry about your wallet" to a whole new level.


----------



## Alu

You wouldn't believe how much.

 He's planning to buy the 800 with the setup he heard in around 4-5 years. Yes, he planned everything in detail, each and every expense he's made in audio and video too in fact. A patience like that is something I lack.


----------



## joelongwood

KLH Model Nine Electrostatics playing "Hey Nineteen" by Steely Dan.......it was over 25 years ago, but I remember it like it was yesterday. The sound was absolutely incredible.....best I've ever heard.


----------



## Asterix

Anyone here a fan of the Vandersteen speakers?


----------



## elrod-tom

Best I've heard was at Wadia HQ at the May 2003 Head-Fi meet. Hales Trancendence Eight, driven by two prototype Wadia Power-DAC's. I've never heard anything quite like that...and the thing that floored me is that the good folks at Wadia made it clear that there were things that they considered "not quite there" with those prototypes. DAMN!!

 The next best setup was in a Detroit-area audio shop. The speakers were Magnepan 3.6's, driven by a huge AR tube amp...don't remember what the source was, but I'm sure it was good. They filled up the room like nothing I'd ever heard until then.


----------



## blessingx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Asterix* 
_Anyone here a fan of the Vandersteen speakers?_

 

Yes! The 2CEs were the first speakers that ever made my draw drop.


----------



## noir

that "friend" that alu is talking about would be me. Since i have heard nautilus on ML reference equipment 7 years ago, my whole view on audio changed immediately. I finally knew what i wanted, and it became a goal in life.

 And in 1 or 2 years, uni studies will be over, and the saving orgy will have to start... long live audiogon


----------



## KenW

Odd that the 2ce's are mentioned. I've seen an ad on Audiogon for a pair of signature models for $1275 that I was thinking about. Have a bit of an urge to resurrect my vintage gear and thought these may be a good starter pair. Those old friends named Luxman and Hafler are good to have around! Wonder how they'd like meeting the Vandersteens??


----------



## taymat

I've heard hybrid martin logan electrostats. They seemed very smooth and spacious sounding and they just sounded good, can't really say anything other than that. As for my dreamspeakers, these look, and from what I've read, sound great: http://tadhomeaudio.com/model-1.html They look like they're made from a redwood tree and an audi a8.


----------



## BigD

One of the best I've heard:
 -Wilson Watt Puppy
 -JBL K2 S9800


----------



## djbnh

Odyssey Lorelei are very well regarded. Owner Klaus Bunge is fantastic with customer service, and it is _very challenging_ to come anywhere close to his price/performance ratio.


----------



## RHMMMM

JM Lab Nova Utopia Be - loved 'em. I've been a JM Lab fan ever since and enjoy my Electra 906s. Trying to convert my home theater from Paradigm Studio Reference's over to Electras.

 I actually went today to hear the new B&W 800 series with diamond tweeters - heard the new 802D, 803D and new 805S. They sounded great- better than the old B&W Nautilus line but still not my bag. The fit and finish of the new 802D is really nice - nice than the old 802. It's got leather in places which were fabric on the old one and looks more intimidating and cool.


----------



## MD1032

My friend has these ancient Yamaha towers that are simply amazing, the best speakers I've ever heard. 10" woofers that can punch out sub-20 stuff like it's nothing. I've hit them with even bass test I can find and they always pass. He has some old but good condition Michael Jackson LP's that sound amazing through these towers. I've run my Dream Theater stuff through it and other classic rock and man they are one heck of a good time to listen to.


----------



## aerius

Either the Coincident Total Victory, the Avantgarde Duo, or the now discontinued Apogee Grande. Martin-Logan Prodigys and Wilson Watt/Puppy 5 were the best I heard prior to them, they pretty much sound broken next to the Coincident, Avantgarde or Apogee.


----------



## CRESCENDOPOWER

These are some of the ones that I remember really liking:


 JM Lab Micro Utopia
 JM Lab Grand Utopia
 B&W 805
 B&W 801
 Thiel CS 2.2
 Thiel CS 3.6
 Thiel CS 7.2
 Hales Transcendence 8
 Hales Transcendence 5
 Dunlavy SC-V
 Dunlavy SC-IV
 Magnepan MG 3.6


----------



## Len

I own the best speakers I've listened to: Merlin VSM.

 From what's posted here, it seems most head-fi'ers prefer warm speakers.


----------



## chadbang

A pair of Chartwell Ls3/5a monitors - best vocal reproduction I've ever heard.

 And these clunky looking, older JBLs. I don't know what the hell they were and I never got a straight answer from the owner. They looked like theater speakers of some sort and they had "curtains" that pulled across the drivers (including a pair of horns) to hide them. They were smooth and incredible.


----------



## jefemeister

Avalon Eidolon Diamond

http://www.avalonacoustics.com/dia.html


----------



## 00940

My two best listening sessions were on completely opposite systems :

 - Avalon Ascendant on Sphynx electronix. Source was a full DCS system. (12500€ the pair)







 - Ocellia Celia Silver on LothX integrated with SE 300B. Source was CEC TL1X belt-driven transport and Audio Syntesis DAX discrete. (8000€ the pair)







 The most deceiving speaker I ever heard were the top of the line Dynaudio Evidence Master.


----------



## dcguy73

My favorites that I've heard are the Aerial Acoustics LR5s driven by Theta electronics. They're a lot of fun. I heard the top-of-the-line Aerial Acoustics 20T, but for some reason it came across as bright and unlistenable (may have been the synergy with the Parasound monoblocks that were driving them or the ribbon tweeter was too new).


----------



## Wmcmanus

When it comes to brief auditions, so much depends on room dynamics, associated equipment, and the music selected. But without a doubt, the most mind blowing, jaw dropping, and utterly amazing speakers I've ever heard are the MBL 101E's at the expo held at the Hilton in NY last May. 

 Suggested retail of the speakers alone was $45k, and the all-MBL system total suggested retail was $130k (including the speakers). The guy was willing to sell it to me for $90k, but I figured, I'd wait until I saved another $89k! It was basically the system you see here. 

 These speakers have omni-directional drivers, so you can move anywhere in the room and it sounds just like you're at a live performance, only closer to the drummer and further away from the guitarist, or visa versa. I've never heard anything that comes close in terms of realism, but it was in a big room, so I kept telling myself that the system wouldn't sound so good at home!


----------



## gloco

I had the luck of hearing the Living Voice's OBX-R loudspeakers and they blew my socks off, i believe it was mated with a Chord source/dac. I heard it at the HE2004 in NYC and it was stunning. I tossed in a rock cd and just sat there dumbfounded by what i heard. Talk about imaging! If there was a curtain in front of where the speakers stood there would be no way for me to point to the direction of the sound that was coming out of them. Total immersion. I also felt they were on the warm side because even at loud volumes they came off as smooth but punchy and very enjoyable. Definitely the best two channel rig i heard at the show. 

 Here's a review:

http://www.6moons.com/audioreviews/edward/edward.html


----------



## Todd R

I've heard a few good ones over the years. 
 The first truly High end system I heard was down in Memphis back about '87 at dealer called Opus 1 (I think). 

 He carried ML & Krell gear. He wanted to show me the difference between analog & digital sound. 
 First he played an Accuphase CD player, which sounded really good, then he switched to a Linn LP 12 and blew my mind. I swear I could get up and walk around the performers, it was that clear, distinct and real. 
 The speakers....
 Magnapan III A. I'm still a big fan of the Maggies, especially the 3.6, but I don't have enough room & amplifier for them. 

 Many years later I was checking out some speakers and the dealer briefly demoed the 
 Avantgarde Duos, another very special speaker, but way out of my price league. 

 At Hi-Fi 99 show in Chicago I got to hear a lot of speakers. Not very impressed with a lot of the big guns (Wilson, MBL, NHT, Avalon, etc).
 However, the Merlin room was amazing. Standing room only, and people wouldn't leave dammit! Eventually I got a seat and was blown away at the sound coming out of these fairly small speakers. The bass was way more powerful than you would expect, and these speakers threw the best soundstage of any I have heard (well, other than the Maggies). 

 After owning the smaller TSM-MM's I dropped big bucks on the VSM-MM's. 
 They are being shipped to me this week


----------



## Todd R

I've heard a few good ones over the years. 
 The first truly High end system I heard was down in Memphis back about '87 at dealer called Opus 1 (I think). 

 He carried ML & Krell gear. He wanted to show me the difference between analog & digital sound. 
 First he played an Accuphase CD player, which sounded really good, then he switched to a Linn LP 12 and blew my mind. I swear I could get up and walk around the performers, it was that clear, distinct and real. 
 The speakers....
 Magnapan III A. I'm still a big fan of the Maggies, especially the 3.6, but I don't have enough room & amplifier for them. 

 Many years later I was checking out some speakers and the dealer briefly demoed the 
 Avantgarde Duos, another very special speaker, but way out of my price league. 

 At Hi-Fi 99 show in Chicago I got to hear a lot of speakers. Not very impressed with a lot of the big guns (Wilson, MBL, NHT, Avalon, etc).
 However, the Merlin room was amazing. Standing room only, and people wouldn't leave dammit! Eventually I got a seat and was blown away at the sound coming out of these fairly small speakers. The bass was way more powerful than you would expect, and these speakers threw the best soundstage of any I have heard (well, other than the Maggies). 

 After owning the smaller TSM-MM's I decided to upgrade and dropped big bucks on the VSM-MM's. 
 They are being shipped to me this week


----------



## Len

Great choice, Todd


----------



## Nak Man

Revel Ultima floorstanders (using ML amps at that time)

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Asterix* 
_Anyone here a fan of the Vandersteen speakers?_

 

... but so far I can only afford 2ci. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Great, balanced speakers for the price !


----------



## GoRedwings19

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *noir* 
_that "friend" that alu is talking about would be me. Since i have heard nautilus on ML reference equipment 7 years ago, my whole view on audio changed immediately. I finally knew what i wanted, and it became a goal in life.

 And in 1 or 2 years, uni studies will be over, and the saving orgy will have to start... long live audiogon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

You know which ML you want right? When you finish your studies and have enough money saved up give me a PM. I might have chaged the system by then.


----------



## kunwar

Dali Megalies and Cadence Arca, the 2 finest speakers I have heard. Divine, if anything can convey space these can. the Arca's were running via the ML reference CD Player and DAC with a tubed power amp from the same company(Cadence i.e.)

 The Dali's were in a turntable setup, can't even remember the details. I am a solid state/digital equipment person.


----------



## Carbonman

I've sat and listened to Wilson Audio Grand Slamms at length, Dynaudio Evidence for a good listening session, and lots of other very good speakers. However, the best sounding speakers I've listened to include the Joseph Audio RM33si, Wilson Audio Sophia and the smaller version of the GS (around $50,000?). The late, great Hales T8's were a joy to experience as well.
 The first speaker to really blow me away was the Ohm Acoustics Model A. It made every other speaker in the store sound like crap. Quite a feat, considering the rest of the store was as high end as the industry got in 1970.


----------



## swiego

Meridian DSP6000s in a surround configuration, driven digitally by literally the cheapest coax you can find.


----------



## noir

GoRedwings19: i love you


----------



## eyeteeth

As much as I'd love to hear speakers to die (kill?) for such as Kharma & Rockport I'll stay with what I've actually heard. And I do happen to have a respect for a lack of automatic audiophile massive price jack up. Although they may be 14K USD, Wilson would charge 34K for this level of performance, with pretty window dressing of course. Besides, as an ATC owner of speakers and electronics, I'm a fanboy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On board 350watt proprietary Tri channel amplifier, with Grounded Source® topology produces 50watts to HF driver, 100 watts to Mid driver and 200 watts to Bass. Featuring independent power supplies to each channel, and operating in ultra low distortion, Class A mode up to 2/3rds maximum output. 

*ATC SCM 100*
 The beauty of function over form


----------



## eyeteeth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *eyeteeth* 
_Wilson would charge 34K for this level of performance, with pretty window dressing of course._

 

Or would it be 70K? 120K? 150K? Who knows? Who knows the limits wealthy Audiophools will pay?


----------



## noir

why would people pay 150k for a car?

 i'd rather pay 150k for speakers than a car


----------



## eyeteeth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *noir* 
_why would people pay 150k for a car?

 i'd rather pay 150k for speakers than a car 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Ignorance of the pleasures possible. Unless their adrenaline is knowingly derived through different thrills, visual rather than auditory. Can I have both? Given a choice, I'll take art/a world of music.


----------



## noir

i meant that most people who buy expensive cars don't do it because of rational choice. they like it subjectively, the way it looks like, and never drive (a ferrari for example) faster than 120km/h.

 in that aspect i'd prefer speakers in that price range, who go full-out every time i listen to them. just one of my silly comparisons


----------



## taymat

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MD1032* 
_My friend has these ancient Yamaha towers that are simply amazing, the best speakers I've ever heard. 10" woofers that can punch out sub-20 stuff like it's nothing. I've hit them with even bass test I can find and they always pass. He has some old but good condition Michael Jackson LP's that sound amazing through these towers. I've run my Dream Theater stuff through it and other classic rock and man they are one heck of a good time to listen to._

 

They're not these are they:
http://www.hi-fiworld.co.uk/hfw/olde...hans1000m.html
 If they are he's a lucky bloke, they're very hard to come by and are apparently one of the best speakers ever made.


----------



## NormanBates

Had a chance to listen to the Mani-2s. Greatest bookshelf speakers I've listened to. I would love to have a pair of those in the future


----------



## Alu

Me and noir just went to listen to the following : http://audiophile.lu/invitation.htm

 System 1

 Speakers: B&W Nautilus 800D
 CD / SACD Player: DCS Verdi / Purcell / Elgar / Verona
 Preamplifier: Mark Levinson No 326 S
 Amplifier: Halcro DM 58

 System 2

 Frontspeakers: B&W Nautilus 800D
 Central Speaker: B&W Nautilus HTM 1D
 Rearspeakers: B&W Nautilus 800D
 Subwoofer: Revel
 CD / SACD / DVD-V / DVD-A Player: Linn Unidisk 1.1
 Preamplifier / processer: Linn Kisto
 Amplifiers: 3 X Pass Labs X250
 Projecter: Sim HT 500 E 

 System 3

 Speakers: B&W Nautilus 802D
 CD / SACD Player: DCS La Scala / Delius
 Preamplifier: Spectral DMC 30 SL
 Amplifier: Spectral DMA 250 

 System 1; an absolute audiophile weapon of mass-destruction. The gap to my system is ridiculous (as expected) and I never heard any better. (I still love the avantgarde though) The system that the 800 were connected to fitted them very well, those Halcro blocks were able to perform greatly, very detailed. The power cords seemed very high-end, also did the connectors in-between the machinery.
 They presented us with some Scat/Jazz song at first, and I was completely blown away, not only by the bass, that had incredible detail, but also by the heights that the system managed all too perfectly. It seemed warm enough, even with being the analytical speaker it is. The second song was another vocal one, a female singer with a jazz band once again. The voice was incredibly present, thinking that the singer is in front of you, and the background instruments were always there, in detail, as well.
 I wish I could've listened to some of my music on them, some of my own jazz albums and the like, moreover we didn't have all too much time, but it was enough indeed to grasp the power of the speakers.

 As the source of System 1 seemed to have had problems after this second song we went to System 2, the surround one.
 Here they were playing classical pieces, in Super Audio CD format, say 5.0. The problem here was, as the speakers weren't set to fit an individual, that the audience was a tad too big (15-20 people) and that the ones in the front row (sort of where we were sitting) didn't hear the rear speakers all too well, and the ones sitting in the back were hearing the rear before the front. Nevertheless it wasn't bad at all. (SACD can never really impress me as format as such) The first song was an opera, male singer and choir. Very decent. (I'm so bad with remembering names 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) Then there were some heavier tracks, and a piano concert. It was all very good, couldn't beat the stereo setup though.

 The last system (which was actually the first system we were listening to), System 3, also impressed me, could not at all reach the topmodel of the 800 though. We heard more songs on System 3 though. A shame we couldn't hear more on the top one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Some minor impressions of an amateur audiophile.


----------



## so_cal_forever

Wow, no RBH Sound fans here? I'd love to hear how well the T-3s perform.

 P.S. Wow, I disturbed this thread from it's far-gone grave!


----------



## Joey_V

I am partial to electrostats....

 Best speakers affordable to me - sub $3000:
 - Martin Logan Mosaics

 Best speakers I heard:
 - Martin Logan Summits

 Other good speakers I heard:
 - Martin Logan Ascents
 - BW 801D
 - BW 800D
 - Paradigm S8 Signature Reference
 - Sonus Faber Grand Piano

 Soon, I'll audition the JMLab stuff powered by Krells.

 I want to hear the upper level Sonus Faber but I would feel bad auditioning the $40,000 Stradivari Homage especially if my budget doesnt allow for more than just 5% of it.


----------



## skullguise

For me, it's several different systems:

 - Martin Logan CLSz's, two stacked per side (not mine)

 - Lowther DX-4's in a bass reflex cabinet, driven by either Wright 2A3 mono's, or a Pathos Twin Towers Reference Remote (my systems at one time)

 - Avant-Garde Trio's driven by all 47 Lab's gear (not mine)

 - My current favorites, and relatively cheap $ for the performance: Gallo Reference 3's (I'm driving them with a Belles 250i integrated; but due to space limitations, this system is hardly used, so the Gallo's are FS, and the Belles will be soon, too)


----------



## jpelg

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wmcmanus* 
_without a doubt, the most mind blowing, jaw dropping, and utterly amazing speakers I've ever heard are the MBL 101E's_

 

Ditto. "Awesome" does not begin to describe them! If I money & space were no object, that is is what I'd have.


----------



## pearle

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *so_cal_forever* 
_Wow, no RBH Sound fans here? I'd love to hear how well the T-3s perform.

 P.S. Wow, I disturbed this thread from it's far-gone grave! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I have a pair of RBH 41-SEs in combination with a TS-10AP subwoofer, 441-SE center channel, and MM-4 surrounds.


----------



## LFF

For me - there is nothing like the classic JBL vintage sound. I love the sound of the JBL L100's and JBL 4311's. In fact, I love it so much I have a 7.2 home theater configuration using JBL 4311's and I have 2 more for my stereo set-up. They are accurate and have great bass and have a warm, rich sound. Good examples are a bit hard to come by but are worth every penny IMHO.


----------



## immtbiker

MBL 101E's would be my choice also. The Nautilus 800 series are very bright, even after being broken it.
 The Wilson Maxx and the Alexandrias are a close second and third.
 Also, the Vienna Acoustic Mahlers. They are indescribable. 
 One more...the Sonus Faber Stradivarious. They had to ask me to leave the room because it was past closing.


----------



## XxATOLxX

The best speakers I've ever heard are the Odyssey Epiphonies. Although I don't have much credibility since I've never heard a real audiophile system, I can tell its just plain out good. Especially for the $595 price tag.


----------



## BigD

Recently got to audition JM Lab Grand Utopia. Wow!


----------



## gerG

In recent memory only one speaker system has distinguished itself from the pack. I found the Pipedreams absolutely stunning. I have never heard such a combination of dynamics and image. They are also much less susceptible to room interactions than conventional designs.





 gerG


----------



## immtbiker

Reminds me of these McIntosh's


----------



## gerG

I got to hear the McIntosh at the same show. They were in a much better room and a much more elaborate setup. They paled in comparison to the pipedreams. I would love to try both systems in the same room with the same electronics.


 gerG


----------



## immtbiker

The Pipedream speakers were better than the Mcintosh's while the McIntosh's were in a better set? Wow. Now I have to find a place to demo them. I wonder how they'd fair against the Wilson Watt Puppy 7's or the Joseph Audio Pearl's.
 When I was in Grand Cayman, i spend some hours with these:







 ...and for $2100, they blew me away. They have a ribbon tweeter array and some lower extension drivers that had great subsonic output.


----------



## immtbiker

Without sounding biased...I spent a lot of time trying all the speakers that I could demo in the the sub-$10K range, and nothing came as close as these Vienna Acoustic Strauss:






 I have them in beech color and they are a masterpiece.

 I have the Beethovens in the rear, which are fantastic for multichannel, but overkill for movies (except the Matrix):


----------



## Dusty Chalk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* 
_The Pipedream speakers were better than the Mcintosh's while the McIntosh's were in a better set? Wow. Now I have to find a place to demo them._

 

Yes, you do. Easily the best speakers I've ever heard, bar none.


----------



## Doc Sarvis

My two best:

 1. Sonus Faber Cremonas

 2. (Surprise) Gallo Nucleus Reference 3's ($2600/pr!).

 The Gallos are true giant killers. They give Wilsons/Maggies/etc a SERIOUS run for their money.


----------



## TheSloth

QUAD ESL-989. I'm such a QUAD fanboy, but with very good reason. Peter Walker practically invented the full range electrostatic with the ESL 57, and they have been producing the worlds only point source electrostatic since 1981. If you live near a QUAD dealer, you owe it to yourself to listen to them.

 They aren't going to punch out 20hz at 125db, but in all other ways, I consider them to be the nearest to the perfect loudspeaker there is. And now for some blasphemy, I have yet to hear a headphone that could match their resolution - granted, I haven't heard the orpheus, but that aint for sale...

 Their little brother, the 988 (with less bass panels) is almost as good for a lot less money. Especially for those whose rooms aren't big enough to accomodate a 30hz waveform.

 edit: It's interesting to me that, despite the fact that almost every main stream press review has agreed with what I've just said, many 'audiophiles' have still never heard of the QUAD brand.


----------



## tennisets

1. Wilson Maxx 2s
 2. Aerial Acoustic Model 9s

 The Wilsons are the best speakers I've ever heard, but I thought the Aerials deserved mention. All of the Aerial speakers (except for the Model 6, IMO) offer GREAT value compared to other brands. You can get equal performance in the Model 9 to the Wilson WATT/Puppy IMO at less than half the price. All of the Wilsons are too expensive really for what they do, but that's also just my opinion. Of course, if you like the Wilson sound signature, I guess you're stuck paying the premium 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Also, I agree the Gallo Reference IIIs are great speakers for the money, but I don't think they can really match any of the Wilsons (other than maybe the Cubs). If I was looking for speakers in that price range I'd probably be looking at the Gallos and the Totem Forests, which are another great speaker IMO. The only thing the Gallos don't really do is play particularly loudly. In fact they don't play loudly at all without sounding strained and a little harsh. The Forests are better in that respect.


----------



## Doc Sarvis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tennisets* 
_1. Wilson Maxx 2s
 2. Aerial Acoustic Model 9s

 The Wilsons are the best speakers I've ever heard, but I thought the Aerials deserved mention. All of the Aerial speakers (except for the Model 6, IMO) offer GREAT value compared to other brands. You can get equal performance in the Model 9 to the Wilson WATT/Puppy IMO at less than half the price. All of the Wilsons are too expensive really for what they do, but that's also just my opinion. Of course, if you like the Wilson sound signature, I guess you're stuck paying the premium 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Also, I agree the Gallo Reference IIIs are great speakers for the money, but I don't think they can really match any of the Wilsons (other than maybe the Cubs). If I was looking for speakers in that price range I'd probably be looking at the Gallos and the Totem Forests, which are another great speaker IMO. The only thing the Gallos don't really do is play particularly loudly. In fact they don't play loudly at all without sounding strained and a little harsh. The Forests are better in that respect._

 

Well, I must say I disagree with that assessment. The Gallos excel at playing loudly and I'd put them up against a lot of other full-range speakers regardless of price any day of the week. Of course my opinion is entirely subjective, as is everyones in these matters. 

 Having said that, this thread is not about "which speaker is best" but "what is the best speaker you've heard". I've never heard the Forests - I'd like to though.


----------



## immtbiker

The Forests were at the HE2004 show and I had to look behind the curtain to see where they were hiding the imaginary sub!


----------

